# where to buy 100Ah LiFePo4 in Europe?



## martin300 (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi,

I need Battery pack 72V 100Ah LiFePO4 batteries (like Thunder Sky)?
Anybody knows a place to buy in Europe?

thanks for your help
br
Martin


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

One of the ads on the right side is from a EU company, did you check them out? 

Hopefully they are not wasting their advertising money and people actually click on those ads 

http://www.ev-power.eu/?p=p_33&sName=home&src=diy


----------



## glaurung (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi
I bought mine from those guys, no complaints. Good price, arrived as scheduled.
Regards, Harri


----------



## corado (Feb 6, 2011)

Litrade.de is an solution too, it`s from Germany


----------



## mora (Nov 11, 2009)

I also bought a set of TS cells from ev-power.eu. Delivery was fast and price is right. You also get some discount if you buy lots in one go.


----------



## brainzel (Jun 15, 2009)

http://lithiumstorage.com/ is an US company with an office in Switzerland.

No experience yet but placed my first order there a week ago.
(Damn chinese new year )


----------



## www.3xE.pl (Nov 22, 2008)

You could also buy LiFePO4 (LiFeYPO4) batteries in our company: 3xE - electric cars

We are located in Europe and we deliver batteries Worldwide.

Here is our updated pricelist:


----------



## eltransbg (Aug 7, 2011)

martin300 said:


> Hi,
> I need Battery pack 72V 100Ah LiFePO4 batteries (like Thunder Sky)?
> Anybody knows a place to buy in Europe?


Koorteh Ltd. - a company based in Bulgaria.
This is the site: 
http://koorteh.com/


----------



## jumpjack (Sep 9, 2012)

Very interesting thread, could we keep it updated?
I'm looking for European shops selling such kits:
http://www.elifebike.com/peng/pic.asp?ModID=PicS224&TypID=S210013


----------



## Zak650 (Sep 20, 2008)

Try this in Amsterdam
http://wh.newelectric.nl/


----------



## jumpjack (Sep 9, 2012)

Zak650 said:


> Try this in Amsterdam
> http://wh.newelectric.nl/


Unfortunately no packs, only cells. BIG cells!


----------



## jumpjack (Sep 9, 2012)

Any A123 dealer in Europe? HobbyKing appears out of stock. I'd need some high-C, low-Ah LiFePO4 cells like this:
http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/...650_1100mAh_LiFePo4_Cell_w_tabs_GENUINE_.html


----------



## jumpjack (Sep 9, 2012)

I did some homework, but it's yet to be finished:

"Classic":
http://www.ev-power.eu/?p=p_33&sName=home&src=diy
http://www.hobbyking.com/ 

Found here:
http://litrade.de/shop/
http://3xe-electric-cars.com/index.php
http://koorteh.com/
http://wh.newelectric.nl/

Found around:
http://goldenmotor.com (in Europe?)
http://www.der-schweighofer.at/ Drop-in 12V (5Ah/10C/100Euro)
http://www.scottcountry.co.uk (only 12V/300Euro)
http://www.vision-batt.com/product_view.aspx?pid=9&tid=20#links (only manufacturer?)
http://www.energaitaly.it/ (italy)


To be checked:
http://www.osmot.net/ (germany)
http://www.ckado.com/ (france)
http://www.pb-modelisme.com/ (france)
http://www.ready2fly.ch/ (switzerland)
http://www.miniplanes.fr/ (france)
http://www.flashrc.com/ (france)
*http://shop.lindinger.at/ (austria) <<-- A123 LiFePO4 High dicharge cells*
http://www.modellhobby.de/ (germany)
http://shop.pigs-airlines.be/catalog/ (belgium)
http://www.flugmodellbau-shop.eu/ (germany)
http://www.colibrircmodel.com/ (france)
http://www.e-modelisme.com/ (france)
http://www.weymuller.fr/index.php?nav=1-2 (france)
http://www.lamelancette.com (italy)
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/610929 (??)

RC models:
http://www.maxiplanes.fr/ (no batteries?)
http://www.miniplanes.fr/ (only small voltage packs)
http://www.topmodel.fr/ (no LiFePO4)
http://www.weymuller.fr/ (no LiFePO4)
http://myhelis.com/ (only small voltage packs)
http://www.helidigital.com/shop/ (no LiFePO4)
http://www.ashobbyracing.it (no LiFePO4)
http://aerobertics.be/products.php?cat=11 (only small voltage packs)


----------



## jumpjack (Sep 9, 2012)

Other findings:
http://www.voltronic.de/shop/produc...s-APR18650M1-Lithium-Ionen-Akku-1100-mAh.html (weird site)

http://www.smallbattery.company.org.uk/sbc_LIP26650-FT.htm


----------



## neuweiler (Nov 6, 2012)

Great collection! Some more in Switzerland (besides lithiumstorage.com) :

https://www.distrelec.ch/lifepo4-akkus/a123-systems/apr18650m1 (only A123)
http://www.maurelma.ch/shop/index.php?list=WG139 (expensive)
http://www.ripenergy.ch/


----------



## jumpjack (Sep 9, 2012)

neuweiler said:


> http://www.ripenergy.ch/


 only manufacturing?


----------



## jumpjack (Sep 9, 2012)

http://www.accu-24.de/ (Only 12V LiFePO4 packs?)
http://www.akkukaufhaus.de (only LiFePO4 by HOLE, low discharge rate?)
http://www.wattabox.fr
http://www.cycloboost.com (48V LiFePO4 packs, no cells)
http://piles44.com
http://www.pilesbatteries.com 
http://comparerc.com/
http://www.parkflyer.ru/ (comparisons US/RU/EU)
http://www.maximus-racing.com (A123, only packs?)
http://fr.eannu.com/lifepo4.html (Sites comparison)


----------



## jumpjack (Sep 9, 2012)

Found interesting keywords string: "akku zelle a123" 

http://www.hadi-rc.de/epages/es1251...th=/Shops/es125123_FAIR/Products/z1-A123-2500
http://comparerc.com
http://www.eflug-technik.de/akkus/lifezellenvona123systems.html
http://shop.lipopower.de/Akkus-Batterien
http://shop.strato.de/epages/61333079.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61333079/Products/A123_ANR26650M1B


----------



## neuweiler (Nov 6, 2012)

jumpjack said:


> only manufacturing?


nope, they also do direct sales (at least in Switzerland).

And then there's of course Brusa: http://www.brusa.biz/index.php?id=189


----------



## jumpjack (Sep 9, 2012)

New findings for A123 LiFePO4:
http://www.batt-energy-shop.de/prod...systems-apr18650m1--lifepo4-3-3v-1100mah.html
http://www.linergy-shop.de/product_...6650-m1a-2300mah-lifepo4-zelle-a-version.html


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

I may a well jump on the bandwagon as others have!

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65973

Website coming soon...


----------



## jumpjack (Sep 9, 2012)

http://www.flymodelcomponents.it/shop/home.php?cat=426


----------



## www.3xE.pl (Nov 22, 2008)

@jumpjack: Regarding A123 cells: check it here: A123 20Ah pouch cells


----------

